# Friends :D



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My son leading my 11 month old stud colt around. They have become very fast friends. Dillon still leads for him better then he leads for me 

Friends?











Yep!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG can that get any cuter!!!! how adorable. i bet they will grow up together and be the best of friends...i dont think that's your horsey any more mommy, it's your sons!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

awww.....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are too cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

free_sprtd said:


> OMG can that get any cuter!!!! how adorable. i bet they will grow up together and be the best of friends...i dont think that's your horsey any more mommy, it's your sons!


Hehe got a little cowboy on your hands there FGR!! He's adorable!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats so cute. i love seeing kids with horses or any animal for that matter. teaches such passion and respect for them and you just know they will be a natural when exposed so young


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is just too cute! GR looks very natural leading Dillion. 

I can see it now, GR riding Dillion in reining :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Free I know! They are getting along great! I've almost decided to geld him already because of the bond that they are developing. 

JDI Thanks goodness I have little cowboy, he has started riding already!

Appy-I sure hope so!

Jazzy-I love that I am able to raise my son with horses. I really think it does alot for them.

Thanks everyone else!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

So Cute!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Your son is a very handsome little boy! He looks like 
he knows just what he's doing leading that colt! 

I bet they'll grow up to be great friends!   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys! Small Town Girl, he is trying his darndest to be good at it. He knows it's something that I love so he wants to love it as much as me! He's doing really good. Still a bit timid but getting over his fears very quick!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow that's cute!!!....brave too!!! charlie (my 20 month old cowboy) run's out to the barn ever chance he get's to the horses but we don't allow him in hte pen yet.


----------

